# Erster Bildschirm mit 1 ms Reaktionszeit? Was bringt es wirklich?



## lol2k (10. Mai 2010)

Moin!
Habe gerade eine "News" gelesen, in der "der erste Bildschirm der Welt" mit 1ms Reaktionszeit vorgestellt wurde. Der Link führte mich zur amazon.com Seite, auf eben dieser auch zu finden ist, siehe Link:

Amazon.com: ViewSonic’s VX2739WM 27-Inch 1920x1080 Full HD Monitor: Electronics

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das man alles unter 5ms sowieso nicht mehr bemerkt! Wie seht ihr das? 

Gruß lol2k


----------



## Zahdok (10. Mai 2010)

ich denke dass er sein geld wert ist aber die 1ms keinen merklichen unterschied bringen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2010)

Die Bildschärfe nimmt halt bei schnellen Bewegungen zu, alles unter 5ms ist gut 2 sind perfekt, 1ms wenn du die Kohle hast genial!


----------



## iceman650 (10. Mai 2010)

Die eine ms sagt garnichts aus.
Das Messverfahren ist nicht genormt, es ist meist eine Graustufe zur nächsten. Schwarz-Weiß liegt bei etwa 20ms. Wenn man keine Veränderungen bemerkt, ist doch sowieso alles in Ordnung.

Mfg, Iceman650


----------



## Whitey (10. Mai 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Die eine ms sagt garnichts aus.
> Das Messverfahren ist nicht genormt



Jo, absolut richtig, die Hersteller können hier schreiben was sie wollen, für mich ist der Imputlag wichtiger als die Reaktionszeit aber natürlich sollte auch die nicht über 5ms liegen. Für mich ist sehr wichtig wie die Monitore in Praktischen und Syntetischen Tests abschneiden z.b bei Schlierentests, oder ob Coronabildung wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (10. Mai 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Die eine ms sagt garnichts aus.
> Das Messverfahren ist nicht genormt, es ist meist eine Graustufe zur nächsten. Schwarz-Weiß liegt bei etwa 20ms. Wenn man keine Veränderungen bemerkt, ist doch sowieso alles in Ordnung.
> 
> Mfg, Iceman650




Richtig! Leider ist immer noch nicht von der EU eine Norm verabschiedet worden die das regelt. Wichtig ist die schwarz-weiß Zeitschaltung. Das heißt wie lange die Matrix(ein Bildpunkt) brauch um von voll geschlossen auf ganz offen zu schalten. Je schneller das geschieht, um so weniger Schlieren sind zu sehen. 

Warum sich darum noch keiner gekümmert hat, ist mir ein Rätsel?! Haben doch sonst für jeden Sche** ne Regel/Norm/ISO/DIN... 

Edit:



Weissi schrieb:


> Jo, absolut richtig, die Hersteller können hier  schreiben was sie wollen, für mich ist der Imputlag wichtiger als die  Reaktionszeit aber natürlich sollte auch die nicht über 5ms liegen. Für  mich ist sehr wichtig wie die Monitore in Praktischen und Syntetischen  Tests abschneiden z.b bei Schlierentests, oder ob Coronabildung  wahrnehmbar ist.



Hier tut sich aber was 200Hz Technik


----------



## Whitey (10. Mai 2010)

SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Hier tut sich aber was 200Hz Technik



Sorry, verstehe nicht was du meinst, wir reden hier über Pc-Monitore nicht über Fernseher.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (10. Mai 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Sorry, verstehe nicht was du meinst, wir reden hier über Pc-Monitore nicht über Fernseher.



Meine vor kurzen hier was gelesen zu haben oder gesehen. Hat was mit 3D zu tun und bring wohl auch was im normalen Betrieb. Ins besonders wegen dem Inputlag.
Und auch die Schlieren sollen weniger gewesen sein. Musst Du mal im Archive suchen. Kann auch ein PCGH-Video gewesen sein.


----------



## Whitey (10. Mai 2010)

SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Hat was mit 3D zu tun und bring wohl auch was im normalen Betrieb. Ins besonders wegen dem Inputlag.
> Und auch die Schlieren sollen weniger gewesen sein. Musst Du mal im Archive suchen. Kann auch ein PCGH-Video gewesen sein.



Das ist aber 120Hz Technik mein Freund.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (10. Mai 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Das ist aber 120Hz Technik mein Freund.



Wenn Du das hier meinst? Das war es nicht. Ist neuerem Datums. Komisch hab selbst Grade mal gesucht. Finde nichts  

Kann auch sein das auf nem PCGH-Heft war. Wenn es die schon für TV gibt, wird es wohl auch nicht mehr lange dauern und es wird beim PC Einzug halten. Außerdem ist der unterschied TV-PC bei solchen Geräten marginale.

Und hier mal ein Link

Kann man ja och als Monitor nutzen.


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2010)

SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Wenn es die schon für TV gibt, wird es wohl auch nicht mehr lange dauern und es wird beim PC Einzug halten. Außerdem ist der unterschied TV-PC bei solchen Geräten marginale.


 
Nein...

Bei TV Geräten werden die 100Hz oder mehr nämlich interpoliert sprich dazugerechnet; das funktioniert im Prinzip recht gut bringt aber einen massiv höheren Inputlag mit sich- beim TV ist der natürlich irrelevant aber beim Zocken in der Form inakzeptabel

B2w so neu sind > 2ms auch nicht; CRTs haben etwa defacto keine Reaktionszeit, maximal ein Nachleuchten der Pixel aber das dauert bei weitem keine Millisekunde, auch (O)LED Bildschirme haben maximal eine Reaktionszeit im µs oder gar ns Bereich, Größenordnungen unter LCDs und bei weitem nichtmehr im relevanten Bereich...

Die Reaktionszeit des LG 15EL9500 AMOLED TV ist etwa mit 1µs also 0,001ms angegeben, was für ein OLED Display sogar recht viel ist

Abgesehen davon denke ich, dass man durchaus noch einen Unterschied zwischen 1ms und 2ms erkennen kann, vor allem da die Praktische Reaktionszeit ja in der Regel deutlich über der gemessenen liegt


----------



## Jan565 (11. Mai 2010)

Wie soll man einen unterschied von 1ms und 2ms sehen? Es ist schließlich nur der wert, von schwarz auf weiß. Das Auge sieht nur 24-25 Bilder in der Sekunde, daher reichen locker Monitore mit 40ms. Ab da kann man erst einen unterschied sehen. Natürlich Theoretisch alles. 

Ich sehe Persönlich nicht mal einen unterschied von 16ms zu 2ms. Wo denn auch? Ist viel zu schnell für das Auge, da kommt man nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Whitey (11. Mai 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nein...
> 
> Bei TV Geräten werden die 100Hz oder mehr nämlich interpoliert sprich dazugerechnet; das funktioniert im Prinzip recht gut bringt aber einen massiv höheren Inputlag mit sich- beim TV ist der natürlich irrelevant aber beim Zocken in der Form inakzeptabel



Genau, absolut richtig, bei der TV 200Hz-600Hz Technik werden nur zwischenbilder dazu gerechnet, das verursacht imputlag und ist zudem auch für 3D ungeeignet.



Superwip schrieb:


> dass man durchaus noch einen Unterschied  zwischen 1ms und 2ms erkennen  kann, vor allem da die Praktische  Reaktionszeit ja in der Regel deutlich  über der gemessenen liegt



Das stimmt wohl, aber nur wenn es sich hier bei um Praktische  angaben handelt, die z.b. von einer Zeitschrift oder Internetseite  bestätigt wurden.



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der unterschied TV-PC bei solchen Geräten marginale.



Wenn ich eins nicht leiden kann, dann sind das Falschaussagen ohne Quelle, also bitte informiere dich dann ist eine normale diskusion auch möglich.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Das Auge sieht nur 24-25 Bilder in der Sekunde, daher reichen locker  Monitore mit 40ms.



Das ist leider nur halb wahr, bei Filmen mag das wohl stimmen, aber bei Spielen bekommt man ab 40FPS aufwärts ein bessers Spielgefühlt, und da man ja dann doch subjektiv mehr Bilder wahrnimmt ist eine geringe Reaktionszeit von vorteil da diese Schlieren vermindert.  



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich sehe Persönlich nicht mal einen unterschied von 16ms zu 2ms.



Das ist natürlich von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden ob jemand schlieren oder einen Coronaeffect wahrnimmt, ich kenne genug Leute die merken nicht einmal das ihr Monitor Zeilenausfälle erzeugt, da sie ohne V-sync spielen.


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Wie soll man einen unterschied von 1ms und 2ms sehen? Es ist schließlich nur der wert, von schwarz auf weiß. Das Auge sieht nur 24-25 Bilder in der Sekunde, daher reichen locker Monitore mit 40ms. Ab da kann man erst einen unterschied sehen. Natürlich Theoretisch alles.
> 
> Ich sehe Persönlich nicht mal einen unterschied von 16ms zu 2ms. Wo denn auch? Ist viel zu schnell für das Auge, da kommt man nicht mehr mit.


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz

Ab etwa 12fps nimmt man eine Bewegung als Flüssig wahr und nichtmehr als Einzelbilder- beim Kino/TV hat man einfach auf 24fps verdoppelt+ ein bisschen was um die Bewegungen wirklich flüssig zu machen

Allerdings kann man bei bis zu 100fps noch einen Unterschied wahrnehmen, der sich auch auf die Reaktionszeit auswirken kann, das wären dann 10ms

Allerdings ist die Reaktionszeit ja nicht mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz gleichzusetzen; die Reaktionszeit sorgt nur für mehr oder weniger Schlieren bei schnellen Bewegungen; letztenendes dürfte die Wahrnehmungsgrenze hier ebenfalls bei etwa 10ms liegen, da das Bild dann so oder so verschliert, das Auge kann ja auch nicht beliebig schnelle Bewegungen wahrnehmen allerdings werden 10ms von aktuellen LCD Monitoren in der Praxis kaum erreicht, die g2g Werte sind ja nur ein Aspekt der Reaktionszeit


----------

